# Dear god, Wikipedia D:



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roadkill_cuisine

Until I looked at the ridiculously extended list of references, I was pretty sure this was the largest wikipedia page hoax yet.
Somebody tell me where the world is going.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

...why does it say I clicked that link before?


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ...why does it say I clicked that link before?



Same here... and I don't believe I lurk wikipedia in my sleep


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 22, 2010)

He colored it purple to mind rape you.

Francis why were you looking for fap material on Wikipedia? :V


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds legit to me.


----------



## outward (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally,

Now I know what to do with the neighbor's cat.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2010)

Roadkill Cafe, man.
I thought pretty much everyone had heard of that place.

im a hick
i play the
banjo
bump-a-ditty


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> i play the
> banjo



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4IUb6qYGkY

...  And I thought wikihopping was bad.  That's nothing, next to tubehopping.


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely not a hoax. That's normal down in the South. Anything's fair game down here.  They had a episode dedicated to stuff like that on Andrew Zimmerman's Bizarre Foods on the Travel Channel.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sure as hell not going to pass up a fresh deer if I see it on the side of the road. That's enough meat to feed me for a month. No different from a deer killed by a gun.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 23, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> I'm sure as hell not going to pass up a fresh deer if I see it on the side of the road. That's enough meat to feed me for a month. *No different from a deer killed by a gun.*



Except for the fact a gun causes less meat-loss due to bruising... or what is called "bloodshot meat".


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 23, 2010)

I've known about this for ages now, of course it doesn't make me any more likely to cook a badger. :c



> There have been reports of roadkill poaching in Sherwood Forest, home of the legendary Robin Hood. Apparently the poachers place food such as jam sandwiches on the road to attract deer. When one is killed by a vehicle, they quickly retrieve the carcass for use in game pies and venison steak.


This just reminds me of a cartoon, using jam sandwiches as bait. 83


----------

